# USL updates!!!



## bwaites (Jun 30, 2005)

The cells are in!!! The cells are in!!!

Mike at CBP just emailed me and let me know that he has the cells. 

Jim will be handling this part of the build and so getting the cells from Oregon to Jim will take a few days, but then we should see some progress!!

I want to thank everyone for their patience!

Bill


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 30, 2005)

Congratulations!

Let the fun begin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wilkey


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 30, 2005)

As one vulture said to the other: "Patience, my a**, I'm gonna kill somethin'!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## Hallis (Jul 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
As one vulture said to the other: "Patience, my a**, I'm gonna kill somethin'!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im sure if you threw a block of tungsten at something you could kill it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Good news for sure. I'm kinda dissapointed in myself for not buying one of these.

Shane


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
I'm kinda dissapointed in myself for not buying one of these.


[/ QUOTE ]

And you certainly should be! Those things are awsome!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Jul 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
I'm kinda dissapointed in myself for not buying one of these.

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## karlthev (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm still waiting--and, I'm not going anywhere! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jul 1, 2005)

Are the cells going to be charged and/or tested?

Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Jul 1, 2005)

yes to both!

Jim will do an initial voltage test before he builds the packs, then will slow charge each pack, then will discharge the pack and check it during each step.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Jul 1, 2005)

I might need some volunteers to allow us to use their new Tritons for this step, since Jim can build packs faster than 1 daily and the check/charge/discharge/charge step for each pack takes awhile.

Anybody want to volunteer?

Bill


----------



## MikeF (Jul 1, 2005)

Sure I'll help, just tell me what you want me to do.


----------



## mst3k (Jul 1, 2005)

You can use mine if ya want. Heck that way I know my charger works, right?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 1, 2005)

I think what Bill is asking is if your NIB Triton can be removed from its box and "tested" also. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif You would get the benefit of a tested charger as well as tested pack, and it will speed-up js's pack-building process. It also means you will be getting a slightly-used charger. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jul 1, 2005)

I have 2 standard chargers (not the Triton) if you want to use them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jeff


----------



## Catman10 (Jul 1, 2005)

You're welcome to use mine as well.


----------



## bwaites (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!

TVODRD has it right, they will be gently used and set up appropriately for the USL when Jim uses them to condition the packs.

Bill


----------



## Hallis (Jul 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
I'm kinda dissapointed in myself for not buying one of these.

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, had to get in on the polaris. Couldn't afford both /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Shane


----------



## bwaites (Jul 1, 2005)

The Polaris is a great light and due to the battery holder, somewhat more easily used than the USL which has specific charging instructions!

There MAY be few special issue USL's after the original run.

Bill


----------



## Trashman (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, you can use mine, although it's not yet paid for. Codeman said to just pay at time of shipping.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
The Polaris is a great light and due to the battery holder, somewhat more easily used than the USL which has specific charging instructions!

There MAY be few special issue USL's after the original run.

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well then put me on the list Bill. Complete with charger , extra lamps, and extra cell-pack of course. I'll start saving funds emmedietly. 

Shane


----------



## kevindick (Jul 1, 2005)

Feel free to use my charger too.


----------



## vontech (Jul 2, 2005)

And use My unpaid charger too .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

In case I missed it, when is your current estimate of shipping? (Won't hold you to it ...)

Tom


----------



## Prolepsis (Jul 2, 2005)

Please feel free to use my charger too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## paulr (Jul 2, 2005)

Go ahead and use my charger.


----------



## Dynacolt (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm in for the "Charger & battery run-in testing"
Thanks Jim & Bill.

Dave.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 2, 2005)

Bill, you're welcome to use my Triton. I could also send the one I currently have. Just let me know.


----------



## bwaites (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks all of you, I think we have more than enough Tritons now to start the process.

We are now limited by three processes, Jim building the packs and charging/testing them, my ability to put the lights together, and my lowest cost supplier coming up with enough Tritons (which he assures me is not a problem except in timing).

I have now cleared out a bedroom and am in the process of making it into a workroom for this project, so that I don't have to re-setup every time I go to work on the lights.

For those of you who don't know, I have a very busy medical practice, (I was supposed to leave from work yesterday at noon, and was still on the phone with specialists 100 miles away at 6:00).

In addition, I have 3 teenagers at home, a recently married daughter, and that daughter, her husband, and my oldest son will be leaving for college in a few weeks. They will all three be moving to Virginia, across the continent from home, and I expect that I will need to spend at least some time helping them get moved, and may need to help them drive their vehicles there. 

When this was all planned, I fully expected to have these built by the end of April, allowing me to handle the summer without problems.

However, with the battery issues, the project continues to be pushed back, starting to conflict with all those responsibilities. 

That said, I refuse to allow the lights to leave until they meet my (and Jim's) criteria. 

With the design addition of the switch guard, I have had to make a few adjustments to the construction, and I am now in the process of deciding which works the best. Larry did a great job on the guards, (thanks again!) but the change did not allow the switch to fit as tightly as I would have liked. 

I think I have that problem solved now, and will continue to refine the assembly process as I go. 

All of that said, I expect the first lights to ship in 3-4 weeks, with a relatively steady flow after that, perhaps interrupted by the travel with the kids. 

Right now, it takes me more than 2 hours to put a light together, adjust the bulb mount, and check all the trouble spots, not counting the prep time on each light and switch assembly, though I fully expect to have the prep time done before Jim is done with packs in any quantity. 

I fully expect that time to drop considerably as I perfect the process, but that can only happen when I have multiples to work with.

In addition, we are writing a manual about the light, proper charging, and trouble shooting with the chargers and lights.

Sound like enough for now?

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Jul 2, 2005)

Great update, Bill!

I don't mind more waiting, but then, I do have a prototype to hold hostage! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

When you do starting cranking 'em out, feel free to do mine towards the end. I'd prefer for the buyers who haven't seen one to get their's first. They've all been patient while I've been playing, so it's only fair that we turn the tables.


----------



## Dynacolt (Jul 2, 2005)

Superb Bill!

And now i'm going to have to go and buy myself a stock 2D Mag, because I really can't remember how little a standard flashilght puts out, and my Mag85 is bright but nothing astoundingly spectacular anymore. It must be all these darned CPF purchases desensitising me to the phenomenal photon levels /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dave.


----------



## AuroraLite (Jul 2, 2005)

A heartfelt thank you to everyone who in involved in making this light possible! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif

Bill, I truly hope the project does not seriously conflict with all your current responsibilities. Best of luck to the assembly line! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And I know it might not be needed, I too would like to offer my triton to help anyway if it could speed up the process.


----------



## bwaites (Jul 2, 2005)

Dynacolt,

One of the prerequisites of flashaholism is to keep a 2 or 3D mag in stock condition around for evaluation purposes. If you want a smaller package, the 2 or 3C puts out the same light in a smaller package. (I have found they are perfect size lights for my daughters and wife on camping trips, though suitably modified!)

Get with the program!

Bill


----------



## vontech (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Bill. You obviously approach the business of flashlight mods with the same degree of professionalism that I'm sure your profession demands.

By all means, please take your time on the assembly and produce the terrific light that we all expect. I'm certain that you can do no less /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Tom


----------



## Codeman (Jul 2, 2005)

The scary thing is that Bill is right. I hadn't had the prototype for very long when I went out and bought a 2D Mag, just to have a frame of reference.

Abandon all hope, ye who enter the realm of the USL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
Great update, Bill!

I don't mind more waiting, but then, I do have a prototype to hold hostage! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

When you do starting cranking 'em out, feel free to do mine towards the end. I'd prefer for the buyers who haven't seen one to get their's first. They've all been patient while I've been playing, so it's only fair that we turn the tables. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What Ray said! (I'm still awaiting my "hostage" from PF4, but I did tell Milkyspit "no hurry!")

Larry


----------



## Dynacolt (Jul 2, 2005)

Problem is, how hard is it going to be to keep a 2D Mag stock? I'd be hankering to mod it, especially seeing as I dont have a Lux Mag yet? Might have to weld it shut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I'm happy the USL will have a switch guard, beause it would be quite embarrasing to prattle on about the new super torch and accidentally grab the stock Mag!

Dave.


----------



## Sakugenken (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the update, man you are one busy guy! No rush here, when it gets here it gets here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jul 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Dynacolt said:*
I'm happy the USL will have a switch guard, beause it would be quite embarrasing to prattle on about the new super torch and accidentally grab the stock Mag!


[/ QUOTE ]

*click*

(trickle of light comes out)

"Uhh.. umm... see, uhh, this is my STEALTH light, it is built to look like a 2D Mag, and it even puts out just as much light as a 2D Mag so that nobody will ever suspect it is anything but a 2D Mag!" 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Nowadays my reputation precedes me. Every time I show up with a Maglite, someone suspects it is far from a normal Mag, even the non-flashaholics. The other day I presented someone with a 2D pewter Mag2HID. It looks just like a normal 2D pewter, but they straight away asked me "what did you do to this one?!"

To show up with a bone stock Mag, now that would be the true shocker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jul 3, 2005)

I show up with them all the time. Usually when i arrive from a trip to Home Depot where i just bought one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane


----------



## Trashman (Jul 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Dynacolt said:*

I'm happy the USL will have a switch guard, beause it would be quite embarrasing to prattle on about the new super torch and accidentally grab the stock Mag!


[/ QUOTE ]

I'm happy the USL will have a switch guard because here in California there is always the chance of a large earthquake that could knock the USL on the floor and turn it on! 

...."house burnt down by 2D Maglight" has a pretty good shot at making the news, though.....


----------



## Hallis (Jul 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Trashman said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Dynacolt said:*

I'm happy the USL will have a switch guard, beause it would be quite embarrasing to prattle on about the new super torch and accidentally grab the stock Mag!


[/ QUOTE ]

I'm happy the USL will have a switch guard because here in California there is always the chance of a large earthquake that could knock the USL on the floor and turn it on! 

...."house burnt down by 2D Maglight" has a pretty good shot at making the news, though..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Better not tell that to the insurance company /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Shane


----------



## bwaites (Jul 5, 2005)

At least there is still ONE lighthearted thread on CPF!

Or maybe I should take offense at my light being made LIGHT of!!

NAAAAWWWW!

Keep it up guys!!

Bill


----------



## karlthev (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, I just got back on this thread ...rather late it seems to offer my Triton but, just so you don't all think I'm stingy...use it if you need to! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif


----------



## Fat_Tony (Jul 5, 2005)

Errr, um, ditto what karlthev said. (I have been "lost" in several of those "less fun" threads since yesterday. What was I thinking?). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif Thanks for LIGHTening, my mood, guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jul 6, 2005)

If a house was burned bown by a USL and news got out that a 2D M*glite did it, the m*g company would lose lots of customers.

Jeff


----------



## Dynacolt (Jul 6, 2005)

Agreed Bill, this is a "dark side" free thread, and a credit to the forums. Keep up the hard work, I'm getting hungry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dave.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

And just to make sure it continues to be dark side free, how about some pre-build shots with captions, all courtesy of bwaites (images may be clicked to view a larger version):

Lots of pretty circles, what are those?



Oh no, could it be? Maybe, possibly?



Look Ma!! It is, it is!!



Lots of pretty USL parts, all waiting for the electrons that make them work!!



Look at all the pretty colors!



OOOOOOOhhhhhhhh!



[Ray's added comments]

My first real light was a Surefire e2 Executive. Assuming 2,500 lumens for the USL (about 70% efficiency from the Osram bulb), we'd need *3,834 e2's* to throw the same amount of light as these *92 USL's* will:

<font color="red">*230,000 Lumens of screaming white light*</font>! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Yeah, baby!

Put another way, it would take 42 e2's to equal the output of just 1 USL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Bill - on that last shot, how did you get the star effect on the back row? I've tried repeatedly to do that, but I don't have proper star filters. My attempts always fail! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## karlthev (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, I do believe I see mine!!! Purrr..dy!!

Karl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jul 8, 2005)

You know, at the end of a long day from Hell (thank God it's Friday), I simply dunno what's more awesome - seeing all those pictures of dozens of USLs, or realizing that one of them has my name on it... that is just sweet.

It's times like these I am glad I said "yes" to the USL from day one. 

Congratulations folks.. the USL is not just a light, it is an EXPERIENCE. The photos, in a way, are making us part of the build process like few other lights would have. I can go out and buy a nice commercial light right now but it simply can't beat seeing a custom job unfold before your eyes.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's ya a challenge, Bill. Get some family and friends to help get them all turned on at the same time and take a beamshot of that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Just kiddin', of course, though it would be an awesome sight to see! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

KevinL - if life begins at 100 lumens, where are you at now? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bwaites (Jul 8, 2005)

Ray,

You use a cheap digital camera that came as a throw in with a scanner!!!

No joke! 

However, I suspect the lighting was the big aid. This was lit with mulitple colored overhead MR16's on track lighting and a 100 watt halogen desk lamp and then I used the flash for fill.

I'll have a Nikon D70 to use in the next couple of weeks, so these might be my last shots with the cheapie.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

Amazing!

BTW - Bill, I think you need to add "Who's your photon daddy, now!" to your sigline!


----------



## KevinL (Jul 8, 2005)

For a cheapie digital that sure is good. Your EXIF metadata indicates it was shot with a Fuji Finepix 1300. 

Nikon D70... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

Yeah I'm becoming a bit of a camera nut, because my latest flashlight kinda comes with a lot of extra features besides a momentary strobe.


Funny.. I was just looking at my sig and wondering about the 100 lumens quote. I just need the USL to arrive and then I can change it to "Breakfast begins at 2500 lumens" with a picture of an egg on my USL. Speaking of which I think I need an extra Borofloat in case I mess mine up. 

I also need some corn chips to test out the BWaites Firestarter. Last BBQ I was at, a friend of mine had to fan and fan and fan to start the silly thing. I am thinking I'll bring the chips and the USL to the next event, get it kickstarted in 60 seconds. 

Have I thanked you guys yet for lighting up my life? You all are *AWESOME.* It is truly a priviledge to have been invited to be a part of the USL project.


(edited to fix link: forgot that hotlinking isn't acceptable CPF practice, so I put the image on my own server)


----------



## marcspar (Jul 8, 2005)

The more I delve through the pages and pages of posts on the usl and its development (way back to the mule) the more excited I get; this light is not only great for what it (a flamethrower) but how it came to be.

Advance thanks to Bill, Ray, Jim, Wilkey, Larry and the others who sweated out all the details on the light.

And a big thanks to prescottrecorder for letting me take his place in the list.

Marc

ps - that triton manual does have LOTS of information - thanks to who ever suggested reading it; I normally avoid manuals like the plague, but I see the importance here.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 8, 2005)

Marc, I'm sure I must have missed it at some point but,where can I find the Triton manual--I guess it was posted or referenced on the forum? Thanks.

Karl


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

Kevin, you might want to edit again - that's a strange looking flashlight! And darned expensive given the light output! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

karlthev, here's the Triton manual.


----------



## bwaites (Jul 8, 2005)

KevinL, 

How you do 'dat?

I probably should spend a week with you and Ray, because I can't even make my links small, and you guys are pulling off the kind of camera I use from pictures that I send to Ray who posts them because I can't figure out how to make posting them myself work consistently!!

Somethings SO WRONG there!!

Thanks for posting those Ray, since I forgot to thank you earlier.

The D70 will be one of my wife's work cameras, she currently uses two F100's and an N80 for her stuff, but is going to use the Digital for Sports Photography. 

I've resisted pushing her towards Digital, but she has decided she doesn't want to waste that much film for good photos when you have to take so many to get a few.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

It's easy Bill, you're gonna hate me for posting this. If you're using Windows XP, open "My Computer", put your cursor over the original image file and wait a second!

There is a lot more info stored, but you need software to see it, such as Exifer.

Heckuva wait to say you're welcome, though, ain't it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## karlthev (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link Codeman! Appreciated.

Karl


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bwaites (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, but how does KevinL do it WITHOUT the original image file?

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Jul 8, 2005)

Not too difficult. I click the link you've provided, which expands to show the full sized original. I then save it to disk and use Canon's Zoombrowser EX 5 (since I manage my photos shot with the EOS 350D/Digital Rebel XT using that utility) to read the EXIF data. 

EXIF is a dirty little secret, almost every modern digital camera saves invisible EXIF metadata in an image. 

Here's a sample of data saved by my camera of a 2mpixel shot I took of a U2:

File Name
Image_0002.JPG
Camera Model
Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL
Shooting Date/Time
7/3/2005 21:28:37
Shooting Mode
Program AE
Tv( Shutter Speed )
1/60
Av( Aperture Value )
5.0
Metering Mode
Evaluative Metering
Exposure Compensation
0
ISO Speed
400
Lens
28.0 - 105.0mm
Focal Length
28.0mm
Image Size
1728x1152
Image Quality
Fine
Flash
On
Flash Type
Built-In Flash
Flash Exposure Compensation
0
Red-eye Reduction
Off
Shutter curtain sync
1st-curtain sync
White Balance Mode
Auto
AF Mode
One-Shot AF
Parameters Settings
Contrast Mid. High
Sharpness Mid. High
Color saturation Mid. High
Color tone 0
Color Space
sRGB
Noise Reduction
Off
File Size
906KB
Custom Function
C.Fn:01-0
C.Fn:02-0
C.Fn:03-0
C.Fn:04-0
C.Fn:05-0
C.Fn:06-0
C.Fn:07-0
C.Fn:08-0
C.Fn:09-0
Drive Mode
Single-frame shooting
Owner's Name
K
Camera Body No.
0530449276


I typically use this data to learn what settings I used to take a particular image, and why they worked/did not work/I screwed it up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif this is a tremendously powerful learning tool if you are getting into the nuts and bolts of photography. 

For shortening URLs and links, instead of using Quick Reply at the bottom of the page, click the "Reply" link on a post and then you will be taken to the full Reply screen with shortcuts to shorten URLs and links. 

Don't worry about it Bill.. you have your talents too; I would never have been able to come up with something of the USL's caliber. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


PS: Besides, if you want to sit down with me, there are a few beers with your name on it waiting here if you or the USL people ever drop by my neck of the woods! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jul 8, 2005)

*duplicate deleted*


----------



## mst3k (Jul 8, 2005)

Man those pix are far more beautiful than all the fireworks I saw July 4th nite. If I had all those sitting on my table, I would be very hard pressed to let even one of them go! I guess its a good thing that Im not building them, huh??

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

What Kevin said. Except that programmer's just type it in!

To display a smaller image that can be clicked to view a larger version, use

[_url=<font color="red"><url_for_image_file></font>]<font color="red"><title_or_url_to_smaller_image_file_to_be_displayed></font>[/url].

If you just want to post a picture with no link to a larger version, it's just

[_image]<font color="red"><url_for_image_file></font>][/image]

where everything in red, including "<" and ">", is replaced with the url for the file.

So, to display the first image as a small one linking to a larger one, I used

[_url=//hotwireguys.com/codeman/USLfinals013.jpg][_image]http://hotwireguys.com/codeman/USLfinals013.png[/image][/url].

If I'd just wanted to post the small picture without the link, I would have used

[_image]//hotwireguys.com/codeman/USLfinals013.png][/image]

I placed some underscores in each example so that the code will display in this post. The underscores need to be removed to actually diaplay the images in a post.

After you've done it enough, the full reply window's shortcuts are long cuts, but they are great if you don't have the syntax down pat.

Kevin, how much are we getting paid by Bill for this online learning? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bwaites (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, that will help my wife a lot also!!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics, BTW!

The text that Bill's responding to in the next post was editted out by me at the same time - Sorry Bill! It was just computer babble...


----------



## bwaites (Jul 8, 2005)

I know, I know!!! That's why I said I need to spend a week with one of you! I always try to pick peoples brains so I can learn the computer stuff I don't use much. 

My Dad was one of the Air Forces first programmers, he knew all that BASIC, COBOL, and FORTRAN stuff and tried to help me understand programming, but I guess my brain must have a non-linear sequencing pattern, because I didn't/don't get it! 

I was that kid in Math that the teacher was giving F's to because I would put the right answer, but no work, and he thought I was cheating. Finally, in high school I said, "Give me the test first, the hour before anyone else takes it." He did. I still got the right answers and couldn't show the work. 

He finally gave up, gave be a B+ for the class and said, "You get the right answers, but you don't understand why and in the end it will cause problems. Since you have the right answers, I can't give you anything else, but hopefully you'll run into a teacher who will help you figure out how YOU solve the problems!" It never did cause problems, except I stayed away from all those Calculus classes!! 

Bill


----------



## Lurveleven (Jul 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
It's easy Bill, you're gonna hate me for posting this. If you're using Windows XP, open "My Computer", put your cursor over the original image file and wait a second!

There is a lot more info stored, but you need software to see it, such as Exifer.

Heckuva wait to say you're welcome, though, ain't it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No need for extra software to see the rest of the info, just right click the saved image and select Properties, then go to the Summary tab and click on the Advanced button.

Sigbjoern


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

Whoops, after I posted that last one, I went back and stripped it out, thinking you were referring to the exif data, and not the image stuff. Then, you go and reply while I'm stripping it out, and no one has a clue what your posting about - my bad!

And now I'm learning something from Sigbjoern!

Now, what were we talking about? Oh, yeah, the new pics...


----------



## KevinL (Jul 8, 2005)

I just raked a couple of people over the coals today over the programming issue. I utterly, firmly believe that you do not need to be a good programmer to be in the information technology sector. My calling and specialization is as a ISP network engineer and I DO NOT program. I can - FLDB and the CPF MicroFAQ were 100% handwritten in PHP as were some projects for work running into tens of thousands of lines of code which I would rather not talk about, but just because I don't like programming and would rather not do it. The academics look down on me, oh yes, we will see who has the last laugh when I blackhole all their BGP4 routes, inject faulty routes into their autonomous system /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif or I use GMPLS/MPLS traffic engineering to ensure 90% of their packets are randomly dropped and the rest are sent over the highest latency, highest hop route. (in short, I can make every webpage they load take 2 hours to download if I wanted to) HERE IS YOUR TURF, PLZ KEEP IT MKKKKK GET OFF MY NET!!!

We seem to work a similar way, I can dish out solutions, and thank god, at least there are some enlightened employers out there which believe in solutions and could care less how I go about achieving them. When it comes to real live operations, nobody can deny the results, but nobody knows how they're done, either.

But back to the point about the USL..

The pics look like the bodies have been bored out and are merely awaiting installation of the front end and the battery pack. We're close.. I can almost smell it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bwaites (Jul 8, 2005)

Closer, at least!!

The pics were more blurry than I wanted, which means I'm too used to looking at my wifes work, I suppose, but I unpacked everything and thought the layout looked pretty cool and you would all enjoy the pics. 

When I get ready for the build, I'll pull everything again and take better pics with the new camera and we'll go from there. I'll include pics of assembly so that if something goes wrong once people have received their lights they can see how I screwed up!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

As long as your soldering and assembly isn't blurry, we won't mind blurry pictures. But, you're right. You've been looking at J's pictures too much. These are fine!

Kevin - the flip side of that is that us programmers always blame slow apps on the network weenies! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif

The main app I support had 415,000 lines back in Aug '03. It's probably close to 500k now. That doesn't include 3rd-party libraries, either! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif The scary thing is that there's only 3 people that know the code.

No, what would be scary would be us teaming up on something!


----------



## JimH (Jul 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*KevinL said:*
Funny.. I was just looking at my sig and wondering about the 100 lumens quote. I just need the USL to arrive and then I can change it to "Breakfast begins at 2500 lumens" with a picture of an egg on my USL. Speaking of which I think I need an extra Borofloat in case I mess mine up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Speaking of which - whatever happened to the mini fry pan accessory




. With the USL getting close to being finished, I hope some enterprising individual comes up with something .

If not, I might just have to try and jerry rig something myself




. Does anyone know where you can get tin Teflon coated? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Lurveleven (Jul 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
Speaking of which - whatever happened to the mini fry pan accessory



. With the USL getting close to being finished, I hope some enterprising individual comes up with something .


[/ QUOTE ]

5.9 inch teflon coated frying pan

Sigbjoern


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

I was able to clean burnt sugar from the marshmallow movie off of the Borafloat relatively easily with Goo Gone. Burnt egg shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
I was able to clean burnt sugar from the marshmallow movie off of the Borafloat relatively easily with Goo Gone. Burnt egg shouldn't be too bad. 

[/ QUOTE ]
It wasn't! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I got the proto back today from PF4, and as soon as it cools down, back on the charger. I added a UCL from flashlightlens.com and it shows no evidence of damage after three runs. (My warm and fuzzy has returned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

Bill, the batteries are in, what's the status on the lamps?

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

That's saying something about the UCL!


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 8, 2005)

Uh, Ray, I didn't try the UCL with an egg! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Larry


----------



## KevinL (Jul 9, 2005)

Codeman.. between me and the academics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif but once I'm out here with fellow working professionals or even better, flashaholics, it's all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Did y'all eat the egg after cooking? I intend to eat it with ketchup and report how it tastes. Of course this probably means using soap and water to clean off the USL's bezel so that it is food-friendly.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 9, 2005)

Don't forget to spray it with some non-stick cooking spray first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane


----------



## bwaites (Jul 9, 2005)

KevinL,

If you do a run before you start to cook there won't be anything on the bezel that might hurt your food!

Bill


----------



## Hallis (Jul 9, 2005)

Lol good idea Bill, that much heat should leave it steril.

Shane


----------



## KevinL (Jul 9, 2005)

Good point Bill! Actually I was thinking more if some chemicals accidentally contaminated the bezel, well.. lead makes me stupid, I am already dumb enough, and I don't want to make it worse.. 

Hallis, I'm gonna use good ole fashioned unhealthy as heck OIL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Codeman (Jul 9, 2005)

If ya just cook yore bacon furst, you won't need no oil!


----------



## JimH (Jul 10, 2005)

I was afraid I would be caught short when the USL arrived, so I did a little shopping yesterday, then to the garage to whip up a couple of parts. Now, I'm good to go.

The parts












Putting it together






How do you like your eggs?

Sunny side up






Over easy






Scrambled






Breakfast is ready


----------



## Ctechlite (Jul 10, 2005)

That is rich! I love it.

Just two questions...where's the bacon? Any time for a toaster option?


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 10, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Jim, it has a chance of _actually_ working if you can fixture the light above the pan and pointing downwards! (Based on my limited experience burning/roasting/toasting/frying stuff. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Jul 10, 2005)

JimH, it looks like you'll have to be the one to offer up the USL cooking kit! Go ahead and sign me up!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif

On a sad note, my father is dying. The Parkinson's has reached the final stages, so a morphine drip is being started today to ease his pain. Most of the family had a chance to talk with him earlier today. Perfect goodbyes don't exist, but we came about as close as humanly possible. Even in times of great sadness, there are things to be grateful for. I'm really glad to be able to see those things right now. CPF, and specifically the USL family, are definitely on my gratitude list.

I may not be around CPF much for the next however long, though I do hope to check it as I can. I hope to continue to take care of USL business as it arises, but I may not be as quick to respond as I have before. I just wanted everyone to know why.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 10, 2005)

Condolences, Ray. I know it's rough!

Larry


----------



## JimH (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Ray. That time is always rough, even when it's expected.

I'll try to think up some more cool USL stuff to cheer you up. I'm sure Larry must have at least one rib tickler just waiting to be unleashed.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear...


----------



## marcspar (Jul 10, 2005)

Ray,

Sorry about your dad; glad you got to say goodbye.

Marc


----------



## vontech (Jul 10, 2005)

Ray,

Thanks for the pictures. Tremendous job!!

As for your father, my very sincere condolences. My own father passed away after a long bout with pulmonary fibrosis. The morphine eased his pain, and he slipped gently away.

You will always remember this last time with him ...

Tom


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 10, 2005)

My father passed last year at 84, and I was there the evening before and knew as he did the time had come. Later, In the middle of the night, when I got the phone call, I went outside and shined my light up at the sky for a while. 

After typing that, I can see I'm not over it yet.

Hang in there, Ray.

Larry


----------



## js (Jul 11, 2005)

Ray,

So very sorry to hear this news. Very sorry.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jul 11, 2005)

:bummer: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif


----------



## bwaites (Jul 11, 2005)

Guys,

I'll say thanks for Ray, though I'm sure he will be back to do so himself. 

If there is a question that Jim or I can answer, please feel free to PM us or post it here. 

If it has something to do with the list, please PM me so I know about it and copy it to Ray so that he can update things as necessary. 

He has sent me the latest changes already.

Ray has been dealing with this for a while, and has been well informed the entire time, so while it is happening at perhaps a different pace than expected, he has had some time to spend with his family and prepare as much as you can be prepared for this kind of situation. 

He will, I am sure, be in our thoughts and prayers!

Bill


----------



## paulr (Jul 11, 2005)

Ray, I'm very sorry to hear this news. My condolences. Please don't feel obliged to pay much attention to flashlight stuff at a time like this. We'll get by.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 11, 2005)

I truly do appreciate everyone's words. My head knows I'm not the only one to have gone through this, but my heart just knows that the world is a lonelier place. I just received the call from Patty, his second wife. She was holding Dad's hand while he slept. He simply took a breath, and then didn't take another. He's now at peace, something that's eluded him for years. In a way, I am too.

I couldn't decide earlier whether to post anything or not. Part of me didn't want to sidetrack the thread. But I remembered one of the things my dad taught me about being responsible: when people rightfully expect something of me, it's my responsbility to tell them if I won't be able to meet those expectations, and that I should explain why. The size of the expectation didn't matter either. He believed, as do I, that when everything is boiled down, all we really have to offer anyone else is our word. Without it, we don't have anything else to give.

He also taught me that how we choose to live our lives is also how we honor our ancestors.

So now you know the reasons why I chose to go ahead and post. I'd say sorry to Bill for going off topic, except he'd just tell me hogwash...

Bill, I don't have any brothers, nor sisters. If I did have a brother, I would hope he would have many of the qualities you have. You've been a good friend to me.

CPF truly has been a ray of light for me these past few months. I have a book of daily meditations that has an anonymous quote for one day, my birthday of all days, that I've held close to my heart for close to 2 decades. It's pertinent to CPF, and especially after the last several posts in this thread:

_All the darkness in the entire world is not enough to snuff out the light of one tiny candle._

While I'm not about to try to dictate how this thread should go (what a futile effort that would be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif), thanks in advance to whoever brings us back on topic.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 11, 2005)

Youve got plenty of brothers Ray. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Shane


----------



## KevinL (Jul 11, 2005)

Ray, times like these are never easy. As part of the 'extended family' of the USL project we don't mind the update. Neither are you shirking any responsibilities in any way. There are things more important than lights - the project can run on cruise control till you're feeling better. Take heart that his passing was quiet and peaceful. Our thoughts are with you in these troubled times. 

You have some good quotes too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif that one is so appropriate, because in times of crisis and in pitch blackness, the tinest of lights still cuts a path through the darkness.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 11, 2005)

sorry ray i never know what to say in times like this but you and family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## bwaites (Jul 11, 2005)

Raggie, what YOU say usually is the most appropriate thing any of us say.

Ray, I deeply appreciate the thought and feel the same about you!

Thanks for sharing your trial here with us. 

ALL our hearts are with you!

We'll still be here when you have cleared what you need to do!

Bill


----------



## Ginseng (Jul 11, 2005)

Hang in there Ray,

My thoughts are with you.

Wilkey


----------



## mst3k (Jul 11, 2005)

Having gone thru the same loss years ago my heart goes out to you.


----------



## JimH (Jul 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
While I'm not about to try to dictate how this thread should go (what a futile effort that would be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif), thanks in advance to whoever brings us back on topic. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ray, no problem about going off topic. All our hearts go out to you.

Now, per your request, I'll take mine over easy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bwaites (Jul 13, 2005)

OK,

Back to REAL Updates!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Jim is now in receipt of enough cells to make the first batch of packs, and will soon receive the remainder of the cells.

The whole batch was shipped to him, only to find that of the 20 boxes of 50 cells each that he was supposed to receive, he received only 6 boxes of AA's and 14 boxes of A cells! From the outside, the boxes are identical white boxes with no marking, so I can understand the error.

Mike at CBP corrected that, but inadvertantly shipped the 14 missing boxes to me!

I have since shipped them on to Jim. He has already started, or will very shortly start building the intial cell packs, and I will receive them sometime in the next 2 weeks or so.

We are moving along now!!!

Bill


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 14, 2005)

Larry, the gesture/memorial of shining the light up reminded me of several things.. my grandfather died last year spring right at sunrise and there was a glorious beam of light that broke the horizon at basically the exact moment.. but more closely resembling the light memorial for the twin towsers made from 88 5KW arc lamps... it actually got me a little misty to read your post.. moving stuff.

-awr


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jul 20, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Codeman (Jul 20, 2005)

I really appreciate everyones words, thoughts, and prayers. It's been a tough, if not un-expected week. I'm still a bit numb, but I'm immersed in some intensive training all of these week, so that's keeping me busy.

I still have some shots I owe folks (over in the field testers thread), which I haven't forgotten about. Paul, your patience with me is most appreciated. It's been a long time since you requested those. I was not allowed earlier to use the golf course I had picked out. I've found another possibility, but I won't have time to get permission from the owner until next week.

Back to the updates, though...

How are things looking this week, Bill?


----------



## bwaites (Jul 20, 2005)

Well,

Jim has all the cells now, so construction of packs will commence as soon as his back improves a little more. 

Unfortunately, and mostly because of the delay with the cells, we now have overlapping projects going, with the USL and M6-R pack builds occurring simultaneously.

Jim does not have any more regulators for the M6-R project at present, so he will start building packs as soon as he completes the 5 M6-R packs under construction. 

The USL packs build very quickly compared to the M6-R packs, however, and so good things should start happening fast. 

I picked up the boxes to ship US power supplies yesterday, and I think I am going to try to start shipping those this weekend.

So there we stand.

Bill


----------



## js (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi all!

I do indeed now have all the cells in my possession (as of this morning). Work has already commenced and is on-going--mostly just simple, but time consuming, prep work. I will be alternating with the M6-R project by doing 25 USL packs at a go, then switching over to the M6-R stuff for an equal amount of time, and then doing 25 more USL packs. As Bill correctly stated, I can build USL packs much faster than M6-R packs, so numerically at least, the USL project will end up getting priority. (On my end, anyway. What I mean is that I will be finished with all of the USL packs before I will be finished with all of the M6-R packs.)

However, as Bill mentioned, my back injury is acting up again, so I have been taking some (un-earned) down-time. I wish I didn't have to, but I think it is the fastest way to get productive again. It's very frustrating though, because I have 5 M6-R packs sitting around which are 95% done, just waiting on the very last steps and to be packed up with the rest of the stuff into the orders. GRRRRR.

Sorry, off-topic. Carry on.


----------



## Sakugenken (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Jim,
Sorry to hear about your troubles. Take care of your health first! Anticipation will make my M6-R and USL even better when I finally get them!


----------



## marcspar (Jul 21, 2005)

Rest that back, Jim; we all have at least "a couple" of lights to ward off the dark for a while.....

I have to wait for my chocolate marshmallows to arrive anyway. I figured the darker color will ignite even faster!

Marc


----------



## KevinL (Jul 21, 2005)

Jim, take care of your health first, this is a community project and not some production line with deadlines to be met. Your well-being takes priority!

Codeman, hopefully time will take some of the edge away. I've been through some situations where the pain never really goes away, but time does help make it a little better and easier for us to carry on. 

Maybe you need to play with your lights a little too, that always helps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Codeman (Jul 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*marcspar said:*
...

I have to wait for my chocolate marshmallows to arrive anyway. I figured the darker color will ignite even faster!

Marc 

[/ QUOTE ]

That was what I expected when I made the Marshmallow 2 movie. As it turns out, a dark marshmallow doesn't catch fire like a white one does - the heat is simply absorbed. But, it did start melting within 3 seconds!


----------



## marcspar (Jul 21, 2005)

Guess I'll have to try some of the yellow marshmallow peeps from Easter!


----------



## bwaites (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!!

I know Jim and Ray both appreciate the thought!

I, on the other hand, appreciate everyones patience!! I fully expected to be done with this project before the end of April when my daughter was married, and it looks like we'll be lucky if I finish before the end of August or September.

Bill


----------



## karlthev (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh, they'll all turn out to have been well worth waiting for! It'll be a tad cooler anyway so using the USL won't start any (many!!) brush fires.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


Karl


----------



## KevinL (Jul 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
Thanks Guys!!!

I know Jim and Ray both appreciate the thought!

I, on the other hand, appreciate everyones patience!! I fully expected to be done with this project before the end of April when my daughter was married, and it looks like we'll be lucky if I finish before the end of August or September.

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

No worries here. The good stuff is always worth waiting for. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

It's kinda like good food. 

I once visited an eating place, and believe me, they sure as heck took their time to cook. So I asked the friend who brought me "Well, correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't they make more money if they cooked faster and increased turnaround?"

And he goes "Well you're the one who's always bitching about quality and that takes time..." 

And suddenly the grasshopper understands everything /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

(oh, and when the food came, it was really good, too.) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jul 22, 2005)

Edited


----------



## js (Jul 29, 2005)

OK. My back has been dogging me for some time now, but I have 300 cells prepped, ready to be tinned and then end-to-end soldered. I'm very optimistic about being able to do that this weekend. After that the packs will be glued together and then given their break in charges. I'm guessing that 1 week or so from now I will be able to send Bill the first installment of USL packs. I know everyone has been waiting a long time, and I apologize for the added delays. Thanks everyone for being so understanding and supportive of this crazy, crazy venture.


----------



## KevinL (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Dynacolt (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update Jim.
Timely updates on progress only add to the mouth-watering excitement at the eventual arrival of these grit-cooking, egg-frying photon frankensteins /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dave.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 29, 2005)

Uh-oh, that reminds me. I think I need to send Bill some yeller grits...


----------



## bwaites (Jul 29, 2005)

Yee Haa!!!

Jim, I know, has agonized about the delays. The truth is, his problems have been only a tiny bit of the delay!

But we are getting closer!

Bill


----------



## Trashman (Jul 29, 2005)

Any guess if the USL's will be ready by, say....late September? I'm not in a hurry to get the light, but my friend's wife just bought him a gas powered r/c car (a real blast and lots of fun), and after playing with it a couple of times, I went a put one on lay-away. I'm going to pay for it entirely with money I get from recycling metals. I figure if I just put about 35 or 40% of what I make (from recycling), I'll have it by late September. What this has to do with the USL is the charger. I don't want to buy another multicell charger if I'm already going to be getting the best around the same time. Actually, since I'm gettin one with the USL, it's keeping the credit card in my wallet by giving me the idea of paying for the car with scrap money in order to time the car with the Triton, so the wait is a good thing.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been saving a phone book just for this light. I'm going to have a little bonfire in my backyard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Aug 5, 2005)

Barring some castastrophe, the USL's should start shipping late this month or early next.

js has all the cells, has prepped enough for the first 25 lights or so, and I think has even started on some of the packs.

Once I get them, I have to determine the best assembly process and then go from there.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Aug 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*xpitxbullx said:*
I've been saving a phone book just for this light. I'm going to have a little bonfire in my backyard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Jeff 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm....you may have just come up with a new way to test the output of hotwires, Jeff - 

*phonebook pages burned / minute of runtime!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Bill, should we offer a magnifying glass accessory to aid the users in such testing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## karlthev (Aug 5, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif



karl


----------



## bwaites (Aug 5, 2005)

You guys are scary!!!

Bill


----------



## xpitxbullx (Aug 5, 2005)

Normally, this would have just remained a crazy thought in my head but now I have a few friends that want to see the USL in action. I can't let my friends down now, can I?

All the time, I hear, "Hey, did the firestarter come, yet?"

I'm going to have a USL/barbeque/pool party when it comes. Just another reason to have a friendly get-together. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jeff


----------



## KevinL (Aug 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
Bill, should we offer a magnifying glass accessory to aid the users in such testing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

HEY! Does that means you guys have not forgotten about my request for the 52mm focusing lens as a drop-in replacement without the need for cumbersome external magnifiers? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
You guys are scary!!!

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Fork over the corn chips! Let's see how fast the USL puts a new twist on bwaites' time honored method of fire starting!


----------



## bwaites (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey, I haven't tried it with the Corn Chips! (Of course if I actually HAD a USL it would help! All of the protos are still out being field tested!)

Bill


----------



## js (Aug 6, 2005)

Update:

I am on a roll this weekend. End-to-end soldered hundereds of cells today, and will do more tomorrow and start gluing the packs together and making the electrical connecitons. So, if you're keeping track, you can see I am behind the schedule I set for myself. However, my back is holding up nicely and I expect it to continue on doing well. I'll report back again on or before tomorrow evening to let y'all know how things are going. Maybe even a picture or two to boot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks everyone (generally) and (in particular) thanks everyone for being such a damn fine and fun group of people. It's quite something (these days) to be able to say "WE'RE STILL HAVING FUN!!!" And yet, aren't we? Oh, yes! And once the first USL's hit the various front doors to which they are destined, won't we be having just that much more fun? Yes, indeed.

Just be careful people. (And don't bring legal action against me or Bill /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif ) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Bill, did we have everyone sign waivers yet? May be a good idea.


----------



## KevinL (Aug 7, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Grox (Aug 7, 2005)

You guys are absolutely awesome! Just my 0.2 cents.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 7, 2005)

My only concern is that the USL may be too bright for my city and I'll have no place to play, er..test it.

Brightnorm


----------



## bwaites (Aug 7, 2005)

Check my sigline!

Bill


----------



## js (Aug 7, 2005)

OK. Here's the promised update: I think I bit off more than I could chew today. I prepped and tinned and tested 200 cells but don't have enough steam left to end-to-end solder them. Plus I ended up talking to Ginseng on the phone for the better part of an hour, too. But my back is still holding up, and I plan on end-to-end soldering those 198 cells into 18 more packs tomorrow after work. No pics to show you. I've had enough. Thanks everyone. I'll post back tomorrow.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Aug 8, 2005)

You're a hard worker, Jim. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Dynacolt (Aug 8, 2005)

All your work is immensely appreciated, while we just sit here a-waiting for the final product.
Credit to all those involved in getting this to our greedy little hands /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dave


----------



## js (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, people, the packs are starting to roll down the assembly line and into the final stages: break-in trickle charging. This is the bottle-neck. I have built a triple barrelled LM317T trickle charger to add to the two Triton's I have. Thus, assuming my 18VDC powersupply will provide enough over-voltage and current to the three LM317T's, I can do 7 USL packs at one go. However, I still need to test my triple-barrelled trickler. hehe. I really would prefer a 20VDC supply, and I may get one.

BUT, Bill, now would be the time to order the Triton's and send me a couple from the list of people who volunteered to lend me them. Of course, I solemnly promise to treat them with the utmost care. You guys will not see a single scratch or fingerprint on them, and I am very thankful for the offers.

Anyway, as I said, Bill now would be the time. There will soon be 25 packs in need of charging. Each Triton can do two at once. So even just one more Triton to add to the two I have would be very helpful.

No pictures, 'cause the new shrink wrap on these 1650's is hideous and gaudy. Good thing Bill made the pack non-removable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Codeman (Aug 11, 2005)

Great news, Jim...but I'm still bummed. I wanted my USL to be made out of transparent aluminum, in memory of Star Trek's Scotty, just so I could see your great work!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## marcspar (Aug 11, 2005)

Jim,

You are more welcome to use my triton if it helps.

Marc


----------



## will7079 (Aug 11, 2005)

Jim,
You can use my Triton as well.

Will


----------



## Ginseng (Aug 11, 2005)

Hehe,

Sorry for chewing off your ear Jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Now get back to work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Wilkey


----------



## js (Aug 11, 2005)

Wilkey's here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif

Yippeee! Team Tres Amigos! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif


----------



## karlthev (Aug 11, 2005)

Ta da!!

Karl


----------



## Catman10 (Aug 11, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## bwaites (Aug 12, 2005)

OK, OK!!

I'll get on it, have two kids and a son in law headed off to school this week

I'm gonna miss them, I've never missed a game they have played in, and I'm going to miss the first 8 games of his college career!!!

(I just got in from putting my son on the plane in Seattle!)

I'll call early next week and see how soon I can get Tritons here!

Bill


----------



## DaveNagy (Aug 14, 2005)

It looks like my big summer camp out with "the guys" is scheduled for Sept. 14th. Is there *any* chance that I'll have my USL by then? I've been talking it up like mad and I have already bought the corn chips for fire starting! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'm (I think) #39 on the list, and I live in CA. I'd be willing to pay for overnight shipping if that would help.

Just wondering. No prob if it doesn't make it by then.


----------



## bwaites (Aug 14, 2005)

Dave,

A fair question and one I wish I could answer.

I know that Jim is close to sending the first packs, but has had a slightly higher than hoped for failure rate with the cells and is justifiably cautions about sending out packs not tested at the draw rate of the bulb.

If this is a big deal, and it sounds like it is, I'll make sure you at least have a prototype if you keep reminding me!

Bill


----------



## DaveNagy (Aug 15, 2005)

Nah, it's not a big deal. Just a chance for the USL to shine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It sounds like R&D is still continuing, and I don't want to interfere with that. Just keep doing what you're doing, and we'll all have our lights before we know it...


----------



## js (Aug 18, 2005)

The last of the glue joints on the last of the packs is drying even as I type this, so I should be soldering up the electrical connections and making the charging cables (male and female both--i.e. connector in light, and the cable outside the light to attach to the charger both) over the next few days. Thus I hope to mail out all the packs to Bill on or before Saturday. But certainly by monday.

That will mean 25 USL packs in Bill's hands by Wednesday. Things are heating up, people! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif With some luck the first batch of USL's will be making their way to their owners fairly soon--but remember that Bill will need to build the lights (no small feat) and charge the packs I didn't cycle.

--I realized that it made more sense for Bill to do the charging/cycling of the packs because he will have all the Triton's and power supplies. So instead of him mailing a few to me and me mailing them back, he will just keep them there and do the breaking in of the packs in house. DUH! Should have thought of this solution earlier. That way I don't have to wait on a 20VDC supply (my 18VDC won't cut it) for the LM317T charger.

So there it is. The latest update. And I'll probably post a picture or two even though the new wrappers are God-awful garish.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Bill. Any progress updates, lately? Hope things are going well. 

Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Aug 29, 2005)

I received the first 10 packs from Jim late last week.

However, I was dealing with the issues of a son who was hospitalized in Virginia, 2500 miles away, at the time, and didn't get much work done. He suffered a collapsed lung late Wednesday and had to have a chest tube placed Thursday morning.

He is on the mend and last night I was able, I think, to iron out one of the last issues, how to make sure the switchguard stayed stable. 

If it holds up to some testing tonite, I will start assembly of the first batch of lights. 

The non-switchguard lights will still require a little more work, but there are only about a dozen of them and I have a good idea of how I will handle them at this point.

I plan on building no more than one light a night, doing a slow charge and then discharge on it, and then a medium charge and discharge before sending it out. The lights will be in batches of 10-25 when sent out. (I'm leaning toward the smaller number.) I want to make sure that every light is what the buyer expects, and since they each require soldering and setting of the socket, it will take a little time.

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Aug 29, 2005)

Ouch, what happened? Best wishes sent for a swift recovery.


----------



## bwaites (Aug 29, 2005)

KevinL,

No real cause, called a "spontaneous pneumothorax", meaning that air is introduced between the chest wall and lung without trauma. 

In non-smokers, it is thought that there is a small "bleb" or air pocket on the outer surface of the lung that ruptures and allows that air into the space. Probably congenital. He had one on the other side 18 months ago, and 50% of kids who have them on one side will have them on the other. 

Hopefully, there aren't anymore!!

Thanks for the concern!

Bill


----------



## xpitxbullx (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your son. Hope he recovers quickly.


Jeff


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 29, 2005)

How scary for a father. Thank God he is recovering.

Brightnorm


----------



## bwaites (Aug 29, 2005)

Fortunately, he knew almost immediately what had happened, because of his past experience, but it was a little frustrating trying to deal with doctors all the way across the country. He is used to having the way smoothed a bit, because I know all the people here to get things done, and thus it happens pretty fast.

Not being on his "home field" was a little tougher than he expected!

He is getting better, very frustrated that he can't play football for a few weeks, but is getting over it. Starting to be more mad that he is missing playing than hurting because of the lung.

Thanks for the concern!!

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Aug 31, 2005)

OK,


Pending a final test tonite, I will be building the first few production lights over the next couple of days.

Those lights will go out, and if they arrive in good shape, and everyone is satisfied, I will begin regular production runs of the USL within the next 10-14 days. 

I have delayed this a little because I was not 100% happy with one of the fixatives I was using for the switch protector, but I THINK that I have finally worked that out and all is well. 

If the final stress test goes well tonite, then the first lights will be shipped late this week or early next.

When I began this project, I fully expected that I would be done with the entire thing months ago.  The best laid plans....and all that, but we ARE within sight of the end! (I think!):wave: 

Bill


----------



## Ginseng (Aug 31, 2005)

Good work Bill, 

All the extra effort you're putting in will be worth it. Trust me. And over the coming weeks, nothing will feel better than seeing that pile of parts and lights gradually shrink until it's gone. I'm glad to see that these big projects are starting to wrap up...gives us time to think about some interesting stuff.

Wilkey


----------



## MikeF (Sep 11, 2005)

Nothing here, just looking for the survey.


----------



## cmacclel (Sep 11, 2005)

What are the specs on this USL Marshmellow roaster? The original link does not work. Lamp?? Battery?? Volts??


Mac


----------



## bwaites (Sep 12, 2005)

The USL drives a 12 volt lamp at slightly over spec to a bulb lumen output of approx. 2800 lumens and approx. 2000 torch lumens.

Please see poll.

Bill


----------



## mst3k (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmmmmmm, I don't see a poll. Am I missing something?


Ooops, nevermind I see it now. DOH!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill, would it possible to put up a FAQ thread re USL. It seems like Sasha may, or may not fix the search function, so those of us who did not follow your USL threads closely, or forgot info, have no place to go to get some history.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill,

Good question?

I THINK Codeman has kept everything in a history file, I'll ask him about it.

Bill


----------



## js (Sep 20, 2005)

Bill,

What's the sitch? I'm sure people would like some kind of update! I know I'm surely looking forward to the first reports from the 6 lucky people who get the initial production run USL's. How are things going? And did you get the package I sent you?


----------



## bwaites (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry, update time:

I intended to post this once the packages were in the mail, but since Jim asked...

I completed the soldering and battery placement Sunday night. I had to wait until last night for the silicone to dry and let me check the ability to hold the battery in place. 

All the lights will be run for a full cycle tonite, and then recharged to make sure no unforeseen circumstances occur. 

If they all meet spec and discharge appropriately, the orders will be double checked for options, and then packed and shipped. I expect that all will be shipped out Thrusday or Friday if I encounter no problems. 

I continue to slow charge the built packs, so that they will be ready for assembly when I get to that point. 

I hope that the first six who recieve them will have them and have a report back to me within 72 hours of receipt so that I can make any adjustments necessary. (I really am probably being overcautious about this, but want to make sure that everyone is satisfied!)

I am finding that it takes me about 45 minutes to satisfactorily complete each packs soldering, wire it, place it, place the can and socket, solder the switch in place, and then clean it up. 

I have switched from the silver solder I was using, to a solder that Jim Sexton uses for his builds, and am MUCH happier with my results. The first couple packs were built with the silver solder, (which is what I used for the prototypes) and while very functional, the higher temps required to melt the solder required that the solder joints on the cells be hotter. I didn't like that because it might place a higher stress on the cells. I was very careful to keep cell temps down while soldering, but this required me to start and stop, prolonging the process, and creating a bigger solder joint than I liked. I can use the new solder and do it all in one step, without even really getting the cells more than just warm. Thanks for the help, Jim!

So there I am, finally about to ship the first bunch of lights!

I am getting faster as I go, so I hope that the entire build will be done shortly. (Well shortly as it pertains to this build, which is seeming to be a lifetime occupation and goal for me!!)

Once again, thanks for your patience!

Bill


----------



## modamag (Sep 20, 2005)

I can smell the marshmell ow now 

BTW: I love Washington state, was up there for the last couple days. First time I had a sunny visit. I might just drive by and do a local pickup of the USL


----------



## bwaites (Sep 20, 2005)

Jonathan, 

You were close and didn't call? I'm hurt!!

Bill


----------



## ths11 (Sep 20, 2005)

[moved] seems more appropriate here...

I know I shouldn't have, but I went through the entire USL thread, and guess what... 

Such history, workmanship and collaboration.
And it's damn bright too!

Anyone who's having second thoughts/have personal issues and is willing to give me their spot (yeah...right), please contact me by PM...PLEASE!!!  

Thanks,
ths11


----------



## KevinL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bill, not much longer to go now. It will feel a lot easier once you see the satisfaction that USL owners get when holding this monster!


----------



## Paul_DW (Sep 21, 2005)

KevinL said:


> It will feel a lot easier once you see the satisfaction that USL owners get when holding this monster!




Hey Bill, this is what I was tryin to say in the pm! ...


----------



## bwaites (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!

A close elderly friend of my wife and I (and who is also a patient) passed away early this morning while awaiting cardiac bypass surgery and I will be occupied with the arrangements for funeral and helping with that for the next few days.

She was in apparently good health until she suffered a heart attack last week following a simple screening colonoscopy. 

This will delay shipment of the first USL's for a few days, but I plan on getting them out in Saturday's mail if nothing else untoward happens. Unfortunately, one of the hazards of my real job is the death of people I treat and care for, and too often, it seems, they have become friends as well! 

In the meantime, I am praying for those in Rita's path and trying to help with coordination of communication with the CPF members in the way of the storm.

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, it says that you actually do care about your patients from the heart rather than looking at them as 'just the job'. Not every healthcare worker does this, I've seen too many worry about what to eat for lunch or how their golf game is going - in front of the patients too (me, on occasion)!

Perhaps it's time to put together a stockpile of lights for distribution after Rita passes, should the need arise?


----------



## bwaites (Sep 23, 2005)

The 6 first run USL's have completed their trials and all of them looked wonderful as I did the first full run in completed form. 

I was astonished at how well this lamp holds white as voltage drops! I have been spoiled by looking at so many great lights!

Final packaging and double checks against the orders will be done tomorrow night and Saturday morning and these will go in the mail at that point. 

The packs will be recharged tonite and tomorrow, so you can take them out and play when they arrive!!

I did tonites full runs on packs charged and left to sit for a minimum of 2 days, all six went more than 10 minutes before perceptible dimming took place, and then they all dimmed within the time I noticed the first and got them all turned off. I think you will be happy.

The next batch of cells and bodies are on the workbench and being prepped and will be ready to be put together by early next week.


Bill


----------



## Trashman (Sep 23, 2005)

Go Bill Go! (chant)Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill!(chant)


----------



## nethiker (Sep 23, 2005)

:twothumbs

Great news Bill.

Sounds like you still have quite a bit of work ahead of you. I didn't realize how much was involved with conditioning the batteries. I just want to let you know, and I think others share this sentiment, that we appreciate all you are doing for us. You have gone way beyond just producing a run of lights. I'd hate to think what you end up with on an hourly basis. It's pretty obvious this wasn't a financial endevour. I will value my USL, not simply as the brightest, badest, stealth mag mod of it's size; but also as a gift from you and everyone else that contributed to this project. 

You Da Man Bill,

:thanks:

Greg


----------



## js (Sep 23, 2005)

I can tell you for sure that Bill is definitely earning his 17 cents an hour.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 23, 2005)

Let's not forget js and his work in making the packs. The guts of the USL are the batteries!


More exclusive than the Surefire Beast...

Hand crafted from the shell from a humble 2D Maglite...

Brighter than the high beams of an oncoming car...

*The USL* - a 2D Maglite realizes its Manifest Destiny!

:bow: :bow: :bow: 

I can't wait!


----------



## karlthev (Sep 23, 2005)

Great news, great!  


karlthev


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 23, 2005)

KevinL said:


> Let's not forget js and his work in making the packs. The guts of the USL are the batteries!
> 
> 
> More exclusive than the Surefire Beast...
> ...



Minor detail, but for reasons my sole-surviving braincell doesn't recall, I think they were made from _4D Gags._ I'm guessing knurl location aesthetics or something like that. :shrug: As to the waiting, I _truely_ know what we're waiting for! 

Larry


----------



## mst3k (Sep 23, 2005)

Wait is certainly the operative word here, huh. I got curious and checked my paypal account. My payment for the USL cleared on March 6. Not complaining, just making a reference point.


----------



## Dynacolt (Sep 24, 2005)

The longer I'm waiting, the more I know the units will all be tested and not rushed to get them shipped out. As they say "the waiting is the hardest part", but probably not as difficult as trying to convince the local LEOs to NOT look into the shiny end just before turning it on 

Dave.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 24, 2005)

Larry is one of the lucky few who got to hold the prototype, but I guess I shouldn't complain  thanks again for the switch guards. That one brain cell sure gives a lot of mileage, I wish I could get that much from all of mine! 

Yeah I remember something about a bigger Mag being cut down, hmmm.. cool.


----------



## js (Sep 24, 2005)

They were indeed made from 4D mags, except for the proto-type. SOMEBODY had to go and complain about the square switch in the round hole and so Bill felt obligated to look into fixing it. The answer was to cut down a 4D mag and machine an entirely new square switch hole and threads for the head, and o-ring channel for the head. That's why the knurling is up towards the head.

I have a production body in my possession right now, together with one of Larry's switch guards, and let me tell you *THEY ARE SWEET!!!* Nice job on that switch guard, larry!

As for the long time bewteen payment and begining of production, most if not all of the blame really has to be laid on the lack of batteries. We had reserved our batteries with Mike at CBP, and we even offered to pre-pay. But for whatever reasons--probably mostly because the 1650's became such hot sellers, in part because of our project and praise of these cells--when they came in, Mike said he didn't have enough and wouldn't part with that many. And that is only the beginning of the story of the 1650's or lack thereof.

I honestly feel very lucky to have finally gotten them. At all. Man would we have been screwed if they just flat became unavailable! Anyway, stuff like this is endemic to small run, "homemade" type products like the USL.


----------



## bwaites (Sep 24, 2005)

To add to and clarify Jim's post:

The Black, Blue, and Red USL's were from 4D bodies.

However, there was no large available supply of Silver or Pewter lights in 4D so they were built from 3D bodies. 

The only visible difference is where the knurling fits on the body. It's interesting but people seem evenly split on whether they like one over the other. Some love the knurling up close to the switch, others like it mid-body. Either way, you get what goes with your color!

The silver and pewter bodies have a small scallop in the very top of the threading for the heads that is the remnant of the original switch. Of course, once the head is placed, that scallop is invisible.

The change to the square hole shape, which happened after I had already calculated the price and accepted a few payments, I absorbed, it was no small cost as it completely changed the machining process, since new threads had to be cut on both ends, the hole machined, etc. The addition of the switch guard was similarly absorbed. 

In retrospect, if the switch guard had been envisioned early in the process, I could have used 2D bodies, since the guard completely covers the oval machining for the original switch! 

But such are the trials of a small, slow intellect like mine! Someone like Larry or McGizmo would have immediately seen the need for a guard, and recognized that the 2D body could be used!! 

But the USL has been a voyage of discovery from Day 1 and has occupied a lot of my free time and thoughts! It has been one of the most enjoyable things I have ever done, and if I can sell the last 20 or so lights, I'll even manage to break even on the project!! 

Not many small projects can say that!!

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, in case it hasn't been said loud enough, here's a *HUGE THANK YOU* for lighting our way! I get asked at every local CPF meeting 'Isn't it here already?' - everybody wants to see it, the USL is becoming a beast of legendary proportions and only the protos and pics are out!

One year ago - the biggest and baddest thing on the block was a Mag85. Well, sad to say, or perhaps not so sad, my Mag85 has a new owner (who takes a lot better care of it than I did). Your work has taught us that the 100W power class is not only attainable, it has taught is that it's something we should shoot for. Today it seems so obvious to use prebuilt packs, Dean's Ultra Plugs, and 25A-rated switches with Kiu bipin sockets. It wasn't obvious back then and the difference between "then" and "now" is largely the work of the awesome hotwire crew here on CPF. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------

